# best 6.5 speakers without an amp?



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

what do you guys think are some good 6.5 without an amp??


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Define best

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

sound quality dont need lows because im getting a sub


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

REALLY need to know more about other system components AND vehicle specific speaker placement BEFORE suggestions can be made.


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

well my system got stolen so im starting from scratch

i had a 12 w7 in there high output box with a 1000/1v2 and i had some ****ty speakers no amp with an alpine deck which was all stolen

i just ordered an alpine 149bt and im on the search for another jl w7 in there high output box but there hard to find so for the mean time i need some speakers

this was all in my 92 civic hatch


----------



## Tiago729 (May 24, 2015)

The new JBL GX series have been receiving great reviews and are known for being extremely efficient.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Don't get that box again. They are not very good. If you liked it you will be amazed at what a better box can do.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Here is a W7 for you.
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/231313-fs-jl-audio-13w7-like-new.html


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

i really loved how that box sounded i had the red eye box 

but what other speakers would you recomend besides the jbl


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Like I said. It will get much much better. Those boxes are tuned high, they are for the "I don't know any better" crowd.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DDfusion said:


> Like I said. It will get much much better. Those boxes are tuned high, they are for the "I don't know any better" crowd.


im pretty sure that one is tuned to 35 hz. i heard one (a while ago though) and it sounded fine


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Buddy at JL told me 40s. They are very peaky in the high 40s.


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

miss that box got it for 300 like 5 years ago


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

heres the backside but anyway i need speakers!!


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Like the car, you need to do an s2000 motor swap before you start upgrading audio. lol.


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

The JBL are a solid choice. I also like the Pioneer TSA's on deck power and have found that the Kicker CX series are decent on deck power as well.

I think the JBL's would be your best choice.


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

what about jl or alpine


----------



## Tiago729 (May 24, 2015)

I had the JL C2s 5.25 before and they really bumped without an amp. The 6.5 must be even better. Although the JBL GX ones have been know for working well specifically without an amp.


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

i did want the jl c5-650 but i need an amp for those


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

eddie7978 said:


> sound quality dont need lows because im getting a sub


If i were u i would get an amp for sure for whatever 6.5's u decide on u will be glad u did. Also it says u r getting a sub, r u planning on getting a powered sub or r u just getting a mono amp for just the sub and not for the 6.5's?


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

The Image Dynamics XS65s are pretty efficient.


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

i will be getting the same setup i have w7 with 1000/1

i did want to run the jl c5-650 but i think i would be fine without an amp for my speakers


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

If you feel you don't need a amp for speakers you have not heard a W7 at its full potential.


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

Why limit yourself to deck power 12-15 RMS, I give my wee tweeter 3x the power.

Get yourself a small amp and this time bolt, weld, security bit, L - bracket or do whatever you can from losing the best pieces of gear this time around. I would screw things down and fill the ends of the screws with epoxy if I had to do it. Get something like a left handed thread security fastener to really toss them for a loop.


----------



## JBThompson (Oct 3, 2013)

Sine Swept said:


> Why limit yourself to deck power 12-15 RMS, I give my wee tweeter 3x the power.
> 
> Get yourself a small amp and this time bolt, weld, security bit, L - bracket or do whatever you can from losing the best pieces of gear this time around. I would screw things down and fill the ends of the screws with epoxy if I had to do it. Get something like a left handed thread security fastener to really toss them for a loop.


I use tamper-proof torx fasteners for everything. Odds are a would-be thief won't have the driver to remove them, so even if they find my gear they'll pretty much have to grind the heads off or take the whole damn car. :laugh:


----------



## eddie7978 (Feb 14, 2014)

yea they took my whole car im lucky i got it back


----------

